# Left Coast Cycles 2nd ride



## keith kodish (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice little ride,at the beach,in Ventura County.  Starts at Marina Park,end of Pierpont to the historic Ventura Pier and back. Great scenery, easy bike paths,stop at the Crowne Plaza for drinks,back to Marina Park for a potluck bbq,and afterwards, a warehouse sale,30+ years collection, 1930-80's bikes,and parts,90% Schwinn. Meet up,10 a.m,ride starts at 11 a.m. March 18th,2017. Ride vintage!










[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2017)

Awesome Keith!


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 6, 2017)

C'mon down!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Mar 6, 2017)

sounds like a good one...


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Mar 8, 2017)

@Laconchita Dan


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 15, 2017)

it's only a few days until our ride,meet up 9-10,drop/kickstands up at 11 a.m.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tomorrow, ......

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Mar 19, 2017)

That was a Nice ride ..My son and I had a good time and I met some great people...Thanks Kieth


----------

